# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Cheater chords for CGDA tuning

## mandoannie

Anyone have any 'cheater chord' charts for CGDA tuning they would be willing to share? I'm looking for a simple chart I can look at on the fly that shows, by key, the 1-4-5 and relative minors that aren't finger-busting.

For example, what I've worked out for key of G: 
G(I) is 2002; C(IV) is 0023; D(V) is 2200; Bm(iii) X445; Em(vi) 4002; Am(ii) 0223

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Nuages

> Anyone have any 'cheater chord' charts for CGDA tuning they would be willing to share?


Not exactly what you're looking for, but close: 
http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/chords/mandola.pl

I assume that you realize that you could take any GDAE mandolin chord chart and cross the names off and replace them with the name that is a fourth above, ie. replace "G" with "C".

----------


## mandroid

You  should be aware, that CGDA is a tenor banjo tuning, so charts, abundant,  for that cousin 4 string will suit your needs ..

and given the relationships remain the same in 5ths tuning , mandolin information you can find thru this site is useful, only the names change.., a 4th down
D form on mandolin is the 2002 that is G in mandola/ tenor guitar and banjo .

Transposing , in a word.

barre C and D strings as the 00,and make a similar 23 kind of relationship with ring and pinky fingers, then you have a movable closed chord. with many names depending on fret that it is around.
Likewise the 2002, make an index finger barre of the middle 2 strings,
 barring the 2 in the middle then you can form Maj and Minor versions.with the outside strings  the 3rd of the chord is the note on the E string ,
 so shifting it down a fret is the Mj>m 3rd. ala 2001.

----------


## Brad Weiss

I find it easier to transpose the chord chart - a 1-4-5 tune in G (C-D) on the mandolin can be played using the mandolin chords D (G-A) on the 'dola.  No new fingerings, etc, just think "down a fifth."

----------


## mandroid

Down a 4th,

The  circle of 5ths one way around, (up) >>

 4ths the other way round ..<< 


 its a 7 thing.  :Popcorn:

----------

